# Photomatix vs. Photoshop/Lightroom



## scottdg (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay, I downloaded the free version of Photomatix after looking at the web site. Initially I tried saving multiple exposures created from a single RAW image and importing them into Photomatix and was unsuccessful. So then I wanted to see the results if I imported a single RAW image and used the tonal mapping tool on that image. I was very impressed with the results. I was previously happy with the same image I processed in LIghtroom but this blew that one away. I have attached both images. I think it is pretty easy to see which is which. I was able to get slightly better but similar results in Photoshop. I am sure I could get better results if I saved multiple exposures of the image and combined them in Photoshop as well. But would I be better served by just getting a copy of Photomatix and scrapping Lightroom? Or do I just need more experience in LIghtroom and Photoshop?


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 22, 2007)

Photomatix FTW, awesome program.


----------



## scottdg (Sep 23, 2007)

Anybody else? Does anyone use this program simply to process RAW images instead of Photoshop or Lightroom?


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 25, 2007)

I have never tried the "Tonal Mapping" only version of Photomatix. I, too, have the free demo version (which will leave their watermarks all over the photos) but have so far only played with creating three different files out of one RAW-file, to then have them merged by Photomatix, after which (of course!) I had to apply the tone mapping. The simple merges are utter c***, of course, and can't stand alone.

Can't say anything about any of the other programmes, as my Photoshop is so antediluvian that it still does not have the feature to create HDRs. 

But it is interesting to hear that you can also just apply the tone mapping to a single file in Photomatix.................. :scratch: ... never thought of that. Cool. One more toy to play with .


----------



## RacePhoto (Sep 25, 2007)

Ditto LaFoto. I have never tried to tone map a single image (and don't own Photmatix, so I'll have to download the demo again) But I always though it worked best with three photos, including taking one and altering it to lighter and darker versions, to simulate three exposures.

Now I have to try it.

I tried HDR and variations and the CS2 version, and decided, it was a neat trick, just like many plugins, but I should concentrate on taking better photos, instead of circus tricks and freaky photos.

Hmm, it's Halloween, maybe a good time for freaky looking photos.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 25, 2007)

I love Photomatix, and have all three programs you describe, but that's the one I use for HDR stuff.


----------

